# Acquired a new Tissot Couturier Quartz....review and photos included



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Hey All,

A few years ago, I remember being introduced to the Tissot brand through the Microsoft SPOT line. That was a unique idea that didn't really take hold to the masses. Microsoft used radio frequencies to send data to the watches. The watches gave you info on time, movies, traffic, news, and other information which you could control from a website using your account. Tissot put out the highest end in the lineup line using their T-Touch technology. I had then seen Tissot watches in a Mall watchstore and learned about the more popular T-Touch as well as their affiliations with Car racing. I was impressed with the background, I had a T-Touch for a little while, but sold it as it was a touch too small, and I wanted better water resistance.

Skipping ahead, a couple weeks ago I took a Carnival Cruise to the Caribbean. I of course checked out the watch collection in the jewelry store, and looking through all the brands and styles, one of the simpler looking watches in the store caught my interest and nagged at me the first 3 days until I purchased it 

The Tissot Couturier T035.410.11.051.00 Swiss Quartz Watch.










I've been looking for a dressier watch for a while, and whenever I look, they tend to be either too expensive or smaller than I like. The thing that stood out the most and attracted me to the Couturier was the size. It's not abnormally large or heavy looking. It's case is only 39mm (41mm with crown). This watch is unique in that it is thick and hefty Stainless Steel that weighs 172 grams and 10.45 mm thick.










The bracelet is thick enough to feel like the larger more casual watches I usually wear, but it wears perfectly with a suit. It features a hidden pushbutton butterfly clasp, these normally bother me as the curved areas tend to bite into my wrist, however this one seems to had been made for mine. It is very comfortable. I like how they signed it where it closes.



















It's a clean simple black dial, polished bezel, hands, markers and inner links, and a very detailed case that is brushed and polished.










It's got a polished screwdown back case and is 100M Water resistant. The crown does not screw down, but it is larger sized and signed. Pull out the first notch sets the date, second notch sets the time.










I preferred quartz for a dressier watch as I didn't plan to wear it often, and watches I wear on occasion I like to grab it and go. This watch looks great with a suit, and I have worn it a few times at work with business casual. It is both dressy and sporty, it seems to be a very well done homage to the Tag Heuer Carrera. It has been dead on accurate with my Atomic watches 2 weeks later. I really like it a lot. I will warn though that the bracelet was short. I have 7 1/2 inch wrists and only 1 half link was removed for a loose perfect fit for me, if you have larger wrists, this might cause a problem for you.

Thanks for reading, sorry for the not so great photos, I have my camera packed for a move so I took it with my Droid Incredible which can be hit or miss on quality.










If you have a Tissot in the Couturier line, please let me know what you think of yours and post photos if you can, I may be open to looking at a Chrono


----------



## ohmegah (Dec 16, 2008)

Fantastic review of a really nice acquisition - Congratulations! I hope you enjoy it for many years!

Best,
Wallace


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Great looking watch....and thanks for the write up :-!


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

*Great review.*

Heck of a nice watch, dressy, but not 'petit' in any way. Love that big date.

Enjoy as a reminder of a nice holiday cruise.


----------



## dreameshuggah (Jul 7, 2010)

*me too....! Automatic version*

Nice watch you have there! .

Was looking for my first automatic and leather strap watch. Finally I got this! ;-)










Simply love the sweeping hand! Day date really look impressive here. pardon me as i suck at reviewing. OK one more pic....









and wrist shot!









Anymore Couturiers out there??? Please share ....!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: me too....! Automatic version*



dreameshuggah said:


> Nice watch you have there! .
> 
> Was looking for my first automatic and leather strap watch. Finally I got this! ;-)
> 
> ...


Nice watch there....enjoy :-!


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

Verrrrrrrrrrrry Nice! I like the simple, uncluttered look. Congrats and enjoy it. :-!


----------



## italpasta (Jun 29, 2009)

Here is mine, just picked it up from the AD yesterday...a birthday present to myself .


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice....enjoy your pressy :-!


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the comments, couldn't had asked for a better souvenir to remember a fantastic trip :-!

More importantly, thank you for the excellent photos of the different styles. I am really impressed with this side of Tissot. Up until I got this one, I had really only thought of them as a sports watch type maker. They have done a great job of combining luxury and sport.

Keep em coming.


----------



## Lovewatches (Jul 12, 2013)

Love the watch and was going to buy one, but it really annoyed me that on every one I tried the second hand didn't line up with the markers. Shame as it looks gorgeous!


----------



## User_Refined (May 18, 2013)

Hi DougFNJ,



DougFNJ said:


> More importantly, thank you for the excellent photos of the different styles. I am really impressed with this side of Tissot. Up until I got this one, I had really only thought of them as a sports watch type maker. They have done a great job of combining luxury and sport.


Is it possible we might make a convert of you yet?

As a man with a least eight G-Shock watches, I am guessing that you are not exactly put off by sports watches...

Released in 2009, the Couturier has been described by watch blogger _Ariel Adams_ in these terms:

_Tissot makes classic cool again with a watch design capable of appealing to each owner's needs. With five available movements, light- or dark-toned dials and two case finishes for certain models, 21 varieties of the new Tissot Couturier watches fill the line...

...Oddly enough, the model name is a play on "couture" meaning custom-made, high-fashion objects. The idea behind the title is the wide array of model choices given the different movements options, which include three Swiss ETA mechanicals (an ETA 2893-2, Valjoux 7750 or ETA C01.211), and two ETA quartz movements (an ETA F06.161 or ETA G10.211)...

Excerpt taken from Tissot Couturier - AskMen
_​
But enough of words and repeating others, let me point you at some of the 21 fantastic Couturier varieties owned by members:

** MichaelSMP* had this Automatic beauty: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/gone...omatic-chronograph-new-w-warranty-475430.html

** SeanPiper* puts his on display here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/pictures-t0356141105100-tissot-couturier-valjoux-7750-a-514400.html

** Adinfinitum* throws caution to the wind: https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/difference-movements-couturier-555553.html

** Minichado* reviews his here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/tissot-couturier-quarts-chronograph-623345.html

** BBNG* poses an age old question here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/tisso...etter-brown-leather-black-leather-742836.html

** Leoric* takes the prize for innovation: https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/any-pictures-nice-tissots-here-10367-73.html

Mine? - that's a long story - suffice to say it may or may not be still on its way...


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

hey nice review, but can anyone else confirm the weight is 172 grams, i was thinking of buying this until i stumbled upon this review and the weight is 172 grams, thats about the weight of a sekio monster, also heard lug width is 22mm , to big for this watch unless it tapers very well,


----------



## jcaudill (Jul 9, 2016)

So far I only have one Tissot that I bought about a month ago but I'm hooked now. I've got a PRS 516 and will definitely be adding other models in the future (...because right now everything I have is going into our kitchen remodel; enough for a brand new Rolex).


----------



## Kronoss (Jul 21, 2015)

Just find that in my search of the perfect dressy/sporty watch.
How is the lum?


----------



## 04z (Mar 20, 2019)

My couturier automatic chronograph that I got a month or so ago in a trade. 
Not the greatest lume but I still like the watch a lot. Have been trying different straps and haven't settled on any one in particular.


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)

This one seems to be fairly uncommon for some reason. I just recently got the white version of it, so here are a few pictures. I've been extremely happy with it so far and can only recommend it - it's actually the only Quartz watch I've been fully satisfied with so far (my Quartz Seiko's both have slight imperfections that admittedly took months to discover, most likely I will find some with this one as well). 

As the pictures below hopefully showcase, it goes as well with pyjamas pants as with wool coats, autumn pullovers and dress jackets. Someone asked about the lume above, and that would be the only negative point about the watch - the lume is there, but it's barely existent and might as well be ignored (I didn't even figure out that it had lumed details for a few days).


----------

